# French tax question



## ValerieJean

I have been asked for capital gains on form 2074 1 but I don’t have any. They won’t let me progress to end. How do I put this on form


----------



## Bevdeforges

Moved you over here to the France section, since most of us have some experience with the various tax forms. First of all, I assume you are using the Fisc's online forms rather than any separate tax preparation software (like ClickImpot). 

Haven't used the online reporting site lately, but I think there is something when you first log in to the site that asks you what forms you need. Chances are that is ticked for the 2074 form or the page asking you about what types of income you have - in which case you need to untick the box for capital gains.

However, I'm sure someone will be by here soon with a more definitive answer (someone who uses the Fisc site to file their French taxes).


----------

